# Les réseaux sociaux: indispensables?...



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2020)

J'ai des comptes sur des réseaux sociaux depuis une quinzaine d'années, et il m'est même arrivé récemment d'en ouvrir de nouveaux.

Disons-le tout de suite: je n'aime pas ça. 
Vous me direz: dans ce cas, pourquoi y conserver des comptes et même en ouvrir de nouveaux?... Et surtout, pourquoi en parler?...

J'y ai passé récemment plus de temps que d'habitude pour mieux connaître ce que je m'apprêtais à critiquer. J'aime bien savoir au moins un peu de quoi je parle quand je critique quelque chose. 



Mais venons-en aux deux raisons principales pour lesquelles j'ouvre ce thread:


1) Depuis plus de dix ans, et d'une manière qui semble inexorable, les réseaux sociaux semblent "aspirer" un public assez large, et qui en d'autres temps aurait été pour nous. Je veux parler de la Terrasse du Bar MacG. Et plus largement de ce qu'on appelle "forums d'expression". 
Sur les forums de discussion, seuls les forums techniques semblent encore ne pas être (trop) menacés. Du moins pas à court terme. Les forums d'expression, eux, sont manifestement en chute libre. 
Que possèdent donc ces fameux forums sociaux et qui nous manquerait, à nous, habitués des forums?... 
Franchement, je vous le demande ! Et je compte d'ailleurs sur vous pour m'éclairer à ce sujet. 

2) Même sans avoir de goût particulier pour les réseaux sociaux, il semble qu'ils soient devenus incontournables pour tout le monde, ou presque. 
Qui n'a pas eu un ami proche, une copine, un parent, une connaissance lui ayant dit un jour: " - Mais pourquoi tu n'es pas sur Facebook???... "
Il est même quasiment impossible de consulter le moindre média (numérique ou pas) sans entendre parler des réseaux sociaux.
On y trouve à peu près de tout. Des parents ou des amis plus ou moins proches, des ahuris en pagaille, des arnaqueurs en tous genres... De tout. Des abrutis complotistes jusqu'aux principaux chefs d'états. Ces deux dernières catégories pouvant d'ailleurs parfois converger, hélas... 


Je ne m'étendrai pas plus que nécessaire sur l'incroyable médiocrité de la plupart des contenus.
 Qu'il s'agisse de texte ou d'iconographie. 
 Vous me direz, et vous aurez raison, que tout dépend des comptes auxquels on s'abonne ou des groupes auxquels on s'inscrit. 
 Mais tout de même, la vue d'ensemble ne me semble guère enthousiasmante, du moins selon l'expérience que j'en ai... 


Outre les contenus, dont on se demande même parfois s'ils ont vraiment une réelle importance, les réseaux sociaux semblent fondés sur cette espèce de syllogisme de maternelle: 

" Si tu es pote avec Machin, et que Machin est pote avec Bidule, pourquoi n'essaierais-tu pas d'être pote avec Bidule?... " 

Mais c'est déjà possible (entre autres) sur les forums, les salons de discussions et les blogues, non?... 
Et ça s'est toujours fait en dehors d'Internet ! Qui n'a jamais été présenté(e) lors d'une soirée à l'ami d'un ami ou à l'amie d'une amie, etc?... 


Bref, quel serait ne serait-ce que l'unique argument "massue" qui nous amènerait à nous dire: "ce truc génial, je le trouve sur les réseaux sociaux et nulle part ailleurs. Les réseaux sociaux sont donc vraiment indispensables". 


Je vous le demande, et je compte sur vous pour m'instruire et (peut-être) me convaincre...


----------



## mokuchley (31 Décembre 2020)

Un forum technique, n'est-il pas un forum social déguisé ?


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2020)

mokuchley a dit:


> Un forum technique, n'est-il pas un forum social déguisé ?



"Forum social", comme tu dis, ça me va !  

Un forum technique, c'est essentiellement un site d'entraide. Donc, déjà, quelque chose d'utile. 
Avec, souvent, un espace pour des échanges "hors-sujet", comme par exemple le Bar sur MacG.
Après, si le forum devient un "forum social", tant mieux ! 
Cela prouve que les gens sympathisent, et qu'ils finissent par créer une petite "communauté" dans le meilleur sens du terme. 
Parfait ! 


Rien à voir, de mon point de vue, avec un réseau social dont la raison d'être est, par principe, d'essayer de rassembler les amis des amis des amis, si pauvre que puissent être les contenus servant de toile de fond à la chose... 


Mais je ne suis pas du tout hostile à ce que des gens sympathisent sur un forum pour en faire un "forum social", bien au contraire !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Janvier 2021)

De mon côté, c'est très simple ... aucun réseau social parce que je n'en vois pas l'utilité ni le besoin et la "course aux amis" (!) ne m'intéresse pas ! 

Les seuls vrais amis que je côtoie sont ceux issus de la "vraie vie" et n'ont rien de virtuels - et ces vrais amis se comptent sur les doigts d'une seule main !

Contrairement à ce que certains peuvent penser, je ne suis pas "sociable" dans le sens littéral du terme et je mets longtemps à accorder ma confiance à quelqu'un ! - petite anecdote en passant : lorsque mes enfants m'ont offert Lucky il y a environ 4 ans, ils ont cherché un poilu qui me correspondait, et Lucky était le dernier d'une portée qui n'avait pas encore été adopté du fait qu'il était solitaire et asocial (je les soupçonne par ailleurs d'avoir eu une bonne remise lors de l'adoption parce que personne n'en voulait) , et effectivement, il a fallu plus d'un an pour que la confiance réciproque s'installe et que nous devenions les meilleurs amis du monde !  - et maintenant, nous vivons le "grand amour" ensemble sans aucune ombre au tableau ! 

Exception : MacGé que je côtoie maintenant depuis presque 20 ans et où j'ai trouvé une petite communauté réellement attachante à laquelle je me suis très vite intégré et que j'aurais du mal à quitter ! Ensemble on a connu la joie de délirer et d'aider aussi dans les moments les plus sombres de nos existences - et, je dois beaucoup à cette petite communauté qui a toujours été là pour moi et que je remercie de tout coeur en passant !

Vous aurez compris que, n'étant pas utilisateur des réseaux sociaux, il m'est difficile d'émettre un quelconque avis quant à leur utilité ! Toutefois, je pense que, comme internet, le réseau social peut être la meilleure comme la pire des choses selon ce qu'on en fait !

Et là-dessus, je vous souhaite une excellente année 2021 pleine de santé, de joie, de petits bonheurs et de grands aussi !


----------



## Garkam (2 Janvier 2021)

Ayant ma famille éparpillée un peu partout en France , les réseaux sociaux sont devenus pour moi, une évidence dont un en particulier.
Mon nombre d'amis est très limité (Famille et quelques amis proches).
Après tout est question de paramétrage, un amis qui pollue mon mur, bah je lui restreint l'accès etc...
Ce que j'apprécie , c'est le partage rapide de photos, la messagerie instantanée ou encore la visio en groupe surtout en cette période de confinement.
Voilà, voilà et bonne et heureuse année 2021


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, c'est très simple ... aucun réseau social parce que je n'en vois pas l'utilité ni le besoin et la "course aux amis" (!) ne m'intéresse pas !
> 
> Les seuls vrais amis que je côtoie sont ceux issus de la "vraie vie" et n'ont rien de virtuels - et ces vrais amis se comptent sur les doigts d'une seule main !
> 
> ...




Je suis d'accord avec toi. 


Dans la "vraie vie", je n'ai que deux amis.
Des vrais.
Je les ai connus précisément le 25 novembre 1981, date facile à me rappeler. C'était le jour de mes 13 ans.

Je les connais depuis presque 40 ans et n'en veux pas d'autres.

Après, j'ai des "connaissances", liées ou non à mes deux amis.
Je reste plus ou moins en contact avec ces gens, je peux passer des soirées avec eux, les rencontrer en diverses occasions.
Mais ce ne sont pas des amis avec un grand "À". C'est beaucoup plus "périphérique" que ça.


Et MacG, pour moi aussi, c'est à part.  


Donc, la course aux amis sur les réseaux sociaux ne m'intéresse pas non plus.


Quant au fait que les réseaux sociaux puissent conduire au meilleur ou au pire selon ce qu'on en fait, je suis plutôt d'accord. Du moins en théorie.
Concrètement, le "meilleur" des réseaux sociaux persiste assez largement à m'échapper...


Bref, ta réponse est pour moi source de soulagement autant que de frustration... 


1) Je suis rassuré, parce qu'il y a d'autres personnes que moi que les réseaux sociaux n'intéressent pas non plus. 

2) Je suis frustré, car je n'ai toujours pas la réponse à ma question : quel est donc le truc génial qu'on trouve sur les réseaux sociaux et qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs ???... 
Ce qui pourrait justifier leur existence et éventuellement me faire comprendre l'engouement pour ces fameux réseaux sociaux...


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Janvier 2021)

Je ne côtoie pas les réseaux sociaux… ils ne m’attirent pas. 

J’ai surtout la sensation que, là-bas, on y parle principalement de soi en dépit de la somme faramineuse d’inscrit sur ces plates-formes. C’est le règne de l’affirmation de son identité, de son appartenance réelle ou supposée à une catégorie (minorité, genre etc.), de la revendication, de l’exhibitionnisme… comme un p’tit de goût de narcissisme également.

Tout le bordel semble fonctionner majoritairement en silo de façon à favoriser l’entre-soi… une manière de pouvoir se rassurer, de conforter son opinion sur tel ou tel sujet ou de trouver l’approbation à bon compte…?

Le côté pervers, c’est qu’à éviter la confrontation de ses idées, à rester arc-bouté sur ses acquis, on fini par avoir une vision biaisée de la réalité. Dans ces conditions, il n’y a rien d’étonnant à observer avec quelle facilité les thèses complotistes et autres élucubrations font florès dès lors qu’elles vont dans le sens qui convient ; c’est-à-dire qui n’entre pas en contradiction avec ses propres « certitudes », mais au contraire les épouse pour mieux les tordre et les détourner.

Reste la question des données personnelles et des procédés mis à l’œuvre par ces boîtes pour les exploiter…

Bref, c’est définitivement pas ma came.


----------



## ericse (2 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je suis frustré, car je n'ai toujours pas la réponse à ma question : quel est donc le truc génial qu'on trouve sur les réseaux sociaux et qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs ???...


Bonjour,
Est-ce que ta question ne pourrait pas s'appliquer de façon identique (en vrac et au hasard) au : champagne, films de Woody Allen, ski, jeux vidéo, huitres, camping... et tous ces trucs qui plaisent passionnément à certains et pas du tout à d'autres ?
Après, que tu subisses une pression sociale pour adopter les réseaux sociaux, je peux comprendre, elle n'est juste pas très différente de la pression sociale pour aimer le champagne et les huitres que je ressent en période de fête


----------



## pouppinou (2 Janvier 2021)

Pour ma part c'est idem. Aucun intérêt dans les réseaux sociaux surtout que l'on peut faire beaucoup mieux techniquement* et de façon beaucoup plus enrichissante comme les sites (les flux RSS et abonnements aux newsletters), les forums, voir les blogs. Pour moi qui est connu l'avant WWW, avec Calvacom et son 96000bauds j'ai un assez bon recule pour voir comment a fleuri l'internet.
Pour ma par j'ai 1 faux compte FB (pour pouvoir lire les publications des teams motos qui est mon univers) et un compte Linkedin car un ami italien préparateur moto m'a demandé de m'y inscrire puisque je suis aussi constructeur moto. J'ai donc cédé pour celui-ci car effectivement si on l'utilise bien on peut se créer un vrai réseau professionnel (je n'accepte que les gens que j'ai déjà rencontré en vrai où ceux dont je reconnais le talent dans leur travail et suis donc intéressé qu'il me demande d'être dans leur réseau, ça peut servir surtout si on peut les rencontrer après).
Quand je demande à ceux qui sont constamment sur les réseaux sociaux pourquoi ils y sont, se sont souvent des personnes qui ont besoin de se mirer et de ce dire qu'ils sont les plus beaux, qu'ils font le tour du monde, qu'ils ont une vie de rêve quoi en quelques sortes (de l'ordre de la psychiatrie quoi). Grand bien leur face. Par contre je connais des expatriés pour qui Facebook par exemple permet de communiquer et partager leur quotidien avec leurs proches restés au pays, surtout quand il y a des petits bouts de choux que les grands-parents ne peuvent pas voir grandir comme si ils les voyaient régulièrement si ils étaient resté au pays.

Il y a eu également l'explosion *technologique des smartphones et de la 3,4,5G qui à amplifié et malmené le contenu de ces réseaux où là les réseaux sociaux sont devenus de véritables poubelles à photos à conneries en tout genre ou on envoie sans même avoir fait sa critique de la raison pure   (y a des étapes qui sont passées à la trape, d'où les conneries que l'on peut lire même chez des politiques et voir pire des philosophes).

Donc pour moi j'ignore cette partie de l'internet et me consacre aux sites et ce forum pour rester dans le coup niveau technologique (ça simplifie vachement l'utilisation de son matériel et logiciel quand on profite de la connaissance des autres qui ont leur façon de faire, leur type de matériel éprouvé etc... le workflow en prend un bon coup d'accélérateur) et bien évidemment mes indispensables courriels bien sûr parfois bourrés de fichiers.

Et puis j'aime bien les rues de ce forum, on se croirait dans le 16e


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Après, que tu subisses une pression sociale pour adopter les réseaux sociaux, je peux comprendre, elle n'est juste pas très différente de la pression sociale pour aimer le champagne et les huitres que je ressent en période de fête


Une chtite différence néanmoins : ni les huitres, ni le Champagne n'enregistrent toutes tes données "perso" pour ton bien les revendre et en vivre très grassement…


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Janvier 2021)

Je l'ai déjà raconté dans un autre fil (mais c'est le privilège de l'âge de me répéter !  ), c'est moi qui, après de longues années de travail, ait "inventé" FaceBook mais, en arrivant à la phase délicate des tests live, je me suis aperçu avec horreur que ... ... je n'avais pas d'amis pour tester !  ... J'ai donc abandonné !  ... 

Lucky : Sacré mytho hein ! 
Pistache : Ouais !!!
Moi : Vos gueules les moufles à pattes ! 
​


----------



## Neyres (2 Janvier 2021)

Lorsque je regarde autour de moi, tout le monde a Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat, Instagram etc ... Je n'ai rien de tout ça. 
Le mails et les SMS me suffisent, et encore, en cas de nécessité absolue ...J'ai de la famille au 4 coins de monde et pour rester en contact c'est bien assez.
Je ne vais pas voir sur les réseaux sociaux ce que font mes fils " pour rester en contact " . Si la distance m'empêche de les voir, je prend mon téléphone ou je fais un FaceTime.
Lorsque je vois le temps que passent certain sur les réseaux , ils n'ont plus rien de social, avec ceux qui vivent autour d'eux.


----------



## patlek (2 Janvier 2021)

Moi, je pourrais aller sur twitter... Mais çà donnerait a peu près ça:..


----------



## Romuald (2 Janvier 2021)

La pression sociale pour aller sur les réseaux soit-disant sociaux, ranafout'.
Par contre la pression familiale, c'est en train de devenir une autre paire de manche. Tu veux des nouvelles ? regarde mon mur fessebouque. Tu veux une photo ? Ben quoi, t'as pas snapchat ? Comme si les mails ça ne marchait pas aussi bien. Mais dans la tête de beaucoup mail = ordi, réseaux demédeux = smartphone. Lequel est toujours dans la poche (y compris la mienne. Vieux con, d'accord, mais jusqu'à un certain point  ) ce qui à l'ère du tout-tout de suite est un avantage indéniable pour beaucoup. M'est avis que je vais craquer un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je pourrais aller sur twitter... Mais çà donnerait a peu près ça:..




Moi, j'ai été sur Twitter il y a des années et ça a donné exactement ça :


----------



## Jura39 (2 Janvier 2021)

Hello ,
Bonne année pour toutes les personnes à qui j'ai oublié de la souhaiter 
J'utilise beaucoup les réseaux sociaux pour un raison simple
Il est parfois plus facile de joindre une entreprise par Facebook ou twitter que par email


----------



## Lio70 (2 Janvier 2021)

Le problème des réseaux sociaux est que, quand tout le monde s'en mêle, ils deviennent asociaux. Bossant à la fois dans l'IT et la communication d'entreprise, j'ai créé un compte sur Facebook, Twitter et Linkedin il y a des années, par curiosité, puis j'ai supprimé FB et TW car c'est vite devenu gonflant et insipide.

J'ai quatre amis: deux mecs et deux filles (qui ne se connaissent pas entre eux) que je connais depuis ma plus tendre enfance et qui sont comme frères et soeurs, même si on peut ne pas se parler pendant trois ans. Et quand on se retrouve, c'est comme si on s'était quitté la veille. Pas besoin de réseaux sociaux pour se contacter.

J'ai connu le début des réseaux sociaux dans les années 90, avant le World Wide Web. Ça s'appelait les BBS (Bulletin Board System). C'était du texte en mode console, avec messagerie interne, blog, et des graphiques en fichiers ANSI qui prenaient plusieurs minutes à charger avec mon premier modem analogique 2400 bauds/sec. On appelait le site avec son téléphone fixe et un seul utilisateur pouvait donc se connecter à la fois. J'ai moi-même créé un BBS sur mon PC. Les branchés de l'IT ont ainsi lancé une véritable mode similaire à celle, plus tôt, des radios amateurs et pirates.

Quand le WWW est arrivé, pas de réseaux sociaux. Chacun construisait son site en mettant les mains dans le cambouis du HTML pour remplir l'espace personnel mis à disposition par le fournisseur d'accès. Ensuite, le premier site communautaire américain dont je me souvienne: GeoCities. Et le premier français: Mygale, un truc gratuit mais où il fallait soumettre son idée de "homepage" au webmaster qui accordait un compte s'il voulait bien, car il faisait cela sur un serveur d'université, si je me souviens bien, et l'espace était limité.

J'ai passé là-dessus ma meilleure époque sur le réseau. Il fallait être motivé pour arriver à présenter quelque chose de valable donc en général, les gens avaient vraiment quelque chose à dire. C'était une époque où on pouvait montrer sa photo et son adresse complète sans arrière-pensée.

Je me souviens aussi des débuts du commerce électronique, on se vendait des trucs en s'échangeant coordonnées de carte Visa sans arrière-pensée non plus, et ça marchait. Et puis la démocratisation et industrialisation complètes du web se sont produites, et c'est devenu moins cool...

Aujourd'hui, je suis sur quelques fora relatifs à mes centres d'intérêts, qui ont permis d'agrandir mon cercle de connaissances sans limites géographiques, en remplacement de magazines imprimés et de bulletins périodiques envoyés par la poste. J'utilise un peu Skype depuis que j'habite à l'étranger, pour voir les amis et la famille restés au pays.


----------



## pouppinou (3 Janvier 2021)

HAaaa l'époque de l'envoi des disquettes 5''1/4 après avoir s'être contacté via Calvacom (9600Bd/s ou 14400Bd/s et le joli modem Apple plat beige clair avec ses boutons poussoirs ou était posé le bon vieux téléphone à cadran, sans parler du joli son typique de la connexion... une vraie madeleine de Proust) et son "forum".
Dire qu'aujourd'hui les courriels ou WeTranfer par exemple font la pige à la bonne et indispensable PTT de l'époque


----------



## Lio70 (3 Janvier 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> , sans parler du joli son typique de la connexion...


Merci d'avoir posté le lien. Ça ne me rajeunit pas. Tellement génial que je l'ai téléchargé et je vais voir ce que ça donne comme sonnerie pour l'iPhone.


----------



## ericse (3 Janvier 2021)

Et personne n'a connu Fidonet ? C'est dommage, ça c'était du réseau social et du P2P avant l'heure


----------



## ze_random_bass (3 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

ce qu’on trouve dans les réseaux sociaux ?  Des like, des partages qui entrainent des notifications smartphone ou mail et des petits shoot de dopamine dans le cerveau. Cela peut devenir terriblement addictif comme outil et très artificiel aussi. On peut tomber dans les mêles travers sur un forum en guettant les réponses et les like sur un de nos messages ou sujets lancés.
J’utilise Linkedin et Facebook pour le travail, essentiellement pour la com’ de mon employeur. A mon avis, cela doit être utilisé et considéré comme ça les réseaux sociaux : des outils de communication externe, pour son boulot ... ou sa propre vie. Bizarre, non ?
J’ai aussi eu des comptes perso sur Facebook, Twitter et même Mastodon, l’équivalent open source et décentralisé de Twitter. Et j’ai arrêté tout ça. Au delà des business model assez désastreux, notamment de Facebook, je rejoins les autres avis : la mise en scène de nos vies privées me gonfle.

Aujourd’hui, j’ai un compte sur un forum de bassistes depuis plus de 10 ans et un autre ici depuis beaucoup moins longtemps. Je les utilises comme supports techniques ou source d’infos d’utilisateurs. J’évite les sections Bar/Terrasse car, en fait, on ne sait pas trop à qui on parle et on peut vite blesser quelqu’un par simple ignorance. Et puis ça rallonge un peu trop ma liste des utilisateurs/trices ignorés.

Par contre, internet a considérablement aidé mon parcours de musicien pour acheter/vendre du matériel et trouver des gens avec quoi jouer. En fait, les sites spécialisés ont remplacé les annonces dans le journal et les annonces punaisées dans les magasins ou les salles de répètes.

a+


----------



## Garkam (3 Janvier 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> HAaaa l'époque de l'envoi des disquettes 5''1/4 après avoir s'être contacté via Calvacom (9600Bd/s ou 14400Bd/s et le joli modem Apple plat beige clair avec ses boutons poussoirs ou était posé le bon vieux téléphone à cadran, sans parler du joli son typique de la connexion... une vraie madeleine de Proust) et son "forum".
> Dire qu'aujourd'hui les courriels ou WeTranfer par exemple font la pige à la bonne et indispensable PTT de l'époque


Et les forums existaient déjà avec le très célèbre ICQ


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Janvier 2021)

ze_random_bass a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ce qu’on trouve dans les réseaux sociaux ?  Des like, des partages qui entrainent des notifications smartphone ou mail et des petits shoot de dopamine dans le cerveau. Cela peut devenir terriblement addictif comme outil et très artificiel aussi. On peut tomber dans les mêles travers sur un forum en guettant les réponses et les like sur un de nos messages ou sujets lancés.
> J’utilise Linkedin et Facebook pour le travail, essentiellement pour la com’ de mon employeur. A mon avis, cela doit être utilisé et considéré comme ça les réseaux sociaux : des outils de communication externe, pour son boulot ... ou sa propre vie. Bizarre, non ?
> ...




Je partage ton point de vue sur les réseaux sociaux, et même sur les forums, du moins pour une large part. 

Bien que n'en ayant personnellement pas l'usage, je reconnais à LinkedIn une certaine utilité concernant le monde du travail. J'y ai eu un compte, jamais très actif, mais j'ai pu voir ce dont il s'agissait et je te donne raison sur ce point. 

Là où nos points de vue vont vraiment diverger, c'est pour ce qui concerne le Bar MacG. 
Tu ne devrais pas craindre à ce point la fréquentation du Bar, ni le risque de blesser les autres.  
Les gens qui blessent les autres le font de manière volontaire et non accidentelle dans l'immense majorité des cas. 
Et ce genre de choses devient de plus en plus rare. 

Tu peux venir dialoguer au Bar comme tu viens d'ailleurs de le faire en toute confiance.


----------



## Romuald (3 Janvier 2021)

pouppinou a dit:


> HAaaa l'époque de l'envoi des disquettes 5''1/4 après avoir s'être contacté via Calvacom (9600Bd/s ou 14400Bd/s et le joli modem Apple plat beige clair avec ses boutons poussoirs ou était posé le bon vieux téléphone à cadran, sans parler du joli son typique de la connexion... une vraie madeleine de Proust) et son "forum".
> Dire qu'aujourd'hui les courriels ou WeTranfer par exemple font la pige à la bonne et indispensable PTT de l'époque


L'époque où tu pouvais pirater la ligne avec un bête magnéto cassette


----------



## pouppinou (3 Janvier 2021)

Garkam a dit:


> Et les forums existaient déjà avec le très célèbre ICQ


Houla ICQ c'était bien après, c'était en 1996 si je ne me trompe pas.
Moi j'ai eu comme premier micro-ordinateur un Apple IIc pour mes 13 ans en 1984 (premier ordinateur "portable" = pub Apple de l'époque), un modem et une imprimante ImageWriter à aiguille Apple et un abonnement (à la minute !) au FAI français CalvaDos (appelé ensuite CalvaCom).
A l'époque je m'amusais à créer des jeux d'aventures en Basic, petits programmes en Logo et on se les échangeait. Je ne parlerai pas après du borderline et de la petit association que l'on avait crée à l'époque "La French Connexion". Ha là, là qu'est-ce qu'ils pouvaient être "Rebels" ces boutonneux !


----------



## fifi84 (5 Janvier 2021)

Pour ma part, j'utilise encore un peu (très peu) facebook surtout pour avoir quelques news de collègues que je n'ai que rarement l'occasion de croiser . Mais j'ai fais une croix sur instagram, tweeter et autre, ma vie après tout ne concernant que moi et objectivement n'intéressant que moi ou mes proches. J'ai conservé Linkedin pour raisons professionnelles et basta. J'ai revendu mon dernier telephone portable voici 3 ans et ne m'en porte que mieux, pas besoin d'être joignable 24 heures sur 24, ni de recevoir des notifications toutes les 5 minutes pour des trucs dont je me contre-fout. Je bosse chez moi et les gens qui ont réellement besoin de me joindre ont mon fixe ou email. bref, la tranquillité avant tout.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

Je ne sais pas s'il reste à ce thread un peu de temps à vivre...
Ou s'il va bientôt mourir de sa belle mort...

Mais je vois déjà deux conclusions (provisoires ?) possibles suite aux différentes interventions ayant déjà eu lieu.




1)

Je recherchais l'argument "massue" en faveur des réseaux sociaux.
Le truc génial que l'on pouvait y trouver et qu'on ne pourrait trouver ailleurs.

Là, je suis pour l'instant bredouille...
À une exception près : l'usage professionnel qu'on peut éventuellement avoir de certains groupes sur Facebook, et surtout de Linkedin.
Là, OK. 
Mais concernant le truc récréatif de oufs super addictif qui allait rendre les réseaux sociaux indispensables pour s'amuser... Ou pour je ne sais quoi d'autre...
Là, je cherche encore... 


2)

La deuxième conclusion me console largement de la -relative- déception de la première : il reste ici non pas une joyeuse foule en délire mais au moins un petit noyau dur de membres des forums et habitués du Bar MacG qui préfèrent encore très largement notre Bar à ces fameux réseaux sociaux.
Autant dire que la Terrasse, même dans l'état où elle est, nous plaira toujours plus que des sites ou autres applications auxquels la plupart des intervenants de ce thread ne trouvent que peu d'intérêt, voire pas du tout.

Malgré  * la Désaffection de "la terrasse"*  et la modération à priori.
Je ne voudrais d'ailleurs pas dire plus de mal que nécessaire de la modération à priori. Non pas que j'aime ça, très loin de là. Mais honnêtement, c'est une conséquence du problème, pas une cause.
C'est parce que parmi les forums de discussion les "forums d'expression" attirent moins de gens qu'avant et qu'il est plus difficile d'y recruter des modérateurs qu'on en arrive à la modération à priori.

Mais même dans ce contexte, le Bar garde ses fidèles.
La Salle de Jeux fonctionne bien.
Et la Terrasse conserve une partie de ses habitués.
Pas trop de renouvellement des troupes, par contre...

Mais...


La Terrasse n'est pas encore morte ! 

Pourvu que ça dure !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> La Terrasse n'est pas encore morte !


... Mais sous perfusion !

Je reste convaincu que la modération à priori est un véritable camouflet pour les habitués "sérieux" de la terrasse qui représentent 99,5 % des posteurs et qui ne cherchent qu'à converser, échanger et partager dans le respect strict de la charte du forum !

... une honte pour ceux qui, depuis de nombreuses années participent à la vie (la survie ?) de cette section et qui, d'un coup de cuiller à pot en sont devenus les parias !


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais sous perfusion !
> 
> Je reste convaincu que la modération à priori est un véritable camouflet pour les habitués "sérieux" de la terrasse qui représentent 99,5 % des posteurs et qui ne cherchent qu'à converser, échanger et partager dans le respect strict de la charte du forum !
> 
> ... une honte pour ceux qui, depuis de nombreuses années participent à la vie (la survie ?) de cette section et qui, d'un coup de cuiller à pot en sont devenus les parias !




Oui, je le ressens comme ça aussi en tant qu'habitué des lieux. 

Mais du point de vue de l'équipe de modération, ça doit être différent. 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi la Terrasse reste en modération à priori, mais je pense que c'est faute de temps et de modérateurs pour s'en occuper comme c'était fait auparavant. 
Je pense qu'avec un modérateur de plus, ou idéalement deux, la Terrasse repasserai en modération à posteriori sans problème. 

Quand je suis arrivé sur MacG, il y avait beaucoup plus de posteurs pour participer à la vie du Bar, mais sauf improbable erreur de ma part il y avait au moins trois modérateurs affectés à la modération du Bar à quoi on pouvait assez facilement ajouter au moins trois voire quatre super modérateurs pour modérer partout où on avait besoin d'eux mais qui, concrètement, intervenaient presque uniquement au Bar. 

Certes, la Terrasse est sous perfusion, mais je ne sais pas si les effectifs actuels des équipes de modération peuvent nous offrir mieux que ça en ce moment... Hélas...


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2021)

Les réseaux sociaux: indispensables?...

Compte tenu de leur comportement actuel, la réponse est évidente : non !


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi la Terrasse reste en modération à priori, mais je pense que c'est faute de temps et de modérateurs pour s'en occuper comme c'était fait auparavant.


C'est exactement ça : il n'y a qu'un modérateur dédié qui bien évidemment ne peut y consacrer tout son temps, plus un admin qui passe quand il peut. Et modérateur du bar, c'est un métier quand on sait que la moindre remarque est considéré comme de la censure. En tant que modo de portfolio ma tâche est assez facile, les règles sont précises, et même comme ça on se prend des 'mais pourquoi ?' au mieux et des 'halte au modofacho ( je résume !)' au pire. Alors au bar, où la seule règle est le respect de la charte que personne ne lit, je ne vous raconte pas. Dois-je te rappeler qu'il fut un temps le comptoir était en modération a priori, puis qu'il est passé en modération standard et qu'il a fini par fermer parce que ça devenait ingérable.
Ce pourquoi je considère que la modération a priori du bar n'est pas un camouflet infligé au noyau dur, mais un mal nécéssaire pour lui permettre d'exister dans l'état actuel.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est exactement ça : il n'y a qu'un modérateur dédié qui bien évidemment ne peut y consacrer tout son temps, plus un admin qui passe quand il peut. Et modérateur du bar, c'est un métier quand on sait que la moindre remarque est considéré comme de la censure. En tant que modo de portfolio ma tâche est assez facile, les règles sont précises, et même comme ça on se prend des 'mais pourquoi ?' au mieux et des 'halte au modofacho ( je résume !)' au pire. Alors au bar, où la seule règle est le respect de la charte que personne ne lit, je ne vous raconte pas. Dois-je te rappeler qu'il fut un temps le comptoir était en modération a priori, puis qu'il est passé en modération standard et qu'il a fini par fermer parce que ça devenait ingérable.
> Ce pourquoi je considère que la modération a priori du bar n'est pas un camouflet infligé au noyau dur, mais un mal nécéssaire pour lui permettre d'exister dans l'état actuel.



C'est ce que je craignais...  
Mais je comprends la situation...


----------



## Panpan9219 (12 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> De mon côté, c'est très simple ... aucun réseau social parce que je n'en vois pas l'utilité ni le besoin et la "course aux amis" (!) ne m'intéresse pas !
> 
> Les seuls vrais amis que je côtoie sont ceux issus de la "vraie vie" et n'ont rien de virtuels - et ces vrais amis se comptent sur les doigts d'une seule main !
> 
> ...


Bonjour,  Alors là, je t'approuve à 100%, lorsque je vois toute ces manipulations, haines,et surtout l'utilisation qui en est faite, à voir les médias qui se régalent d'en montrer les effets.et j'en passe cela montre ou en est rendu notre vie actuelle. Pour moi cela se rapproche plus du fléau que de la vraie Vie. Je me rends compte aussi que : nous allons sur la Lune et bientôt sur Mars et il n'y a jamais eu autant de solitude et de silence, les gens ne se parlent plus, c'est la télé (les feux de l'amour . . .) ce médias focalise toute la sphère qui détient la vérité, et tous ces accros disent :* Oui ils l'on dit à la télé* .
Après une vie hyper active pendant plus de 30 ans sur Paris et la région des banlieues, on se pose des questions avec mes amis de l'époque : on se dit: comment on a pu tenir dans cette folie durant autant de temps ? (Voir le taux de suicide).
Retiré dans ma maison de famille depuis ma retraite, je me rend compte de cette carence et comme je suis aussi radiesthésiste-Maître Reiki, je vois de visu cette carence dans les campagnes, cette solitude, parfois du désespoir (Covid).
Et le nombre de personnes que j'aide, parfois une discussion fait du bien, c'est pas grand chose,c'est gratuit et je vois le résultat. Il suffit aussi de voir les tonnes de tranquillisants consommés pour se rendre compte des dégâts.
Bon j’arrête, je pourrais en parler des heures. Merci


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Janvier 2021)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Mais sous perfusion !
> 
> Je reste convaincu que la modération à priori est un véritable camouflet pour les habitués "sérieux" de la terrasse qui représentent 99,5 % des posteurs et qui ne cherchent qu'à converser, échanger et partager dans le respect strict de la charte du forum !
> 
> ... une honte pour ceux qui, depuis de nombreuses années participent à la vie (la survie ?) de cette section et qui, d'un coup de cuiller à pot en sont devenus les parias !






aCLR a dit:


> aCLR a dit:
> 
> 
> > (...) La modération de cette terrasse va repasser en version _a posteriori_ sous peu. (...)















​


----------



## Panpan9219 (13 Janvier 2021)

Coucou, Petite question : sur l'ensemble des forum, quel est la part du professionnel et des bénévoles modérateurs ? ? ? 
Car ,je reviens à chaque fois sur le bénévolat,(en voie de disparition) j'ai trouvé un texte il y a quelques années que je trouve superbe je pourrais le retaper il vaut son pesant de réflexion et de vérité.



> Voilà mon petit texte :


Le Bénévole(Activas Bénévolus) et un mammifère bipède que l'on rencontre surtout dans les associations de toutes catégories, ou ils se réunissent entre Amis.
Les Bénévoles se rassemblent à un signal mystérieux appelé :"Convocation". On les rencontre aussi en petits groupes, quelquefois tard le soir le cheveux en bataille et le teint blafard, discutant de la meilleure façon d'organiser une activité, de la gérer, ou d'en faire d'autres pour boucler le budget.
Le téléphone est très utilisé par le bénévole, ce qui lui coûte fort cher, permettant cependant de régler les problèmes  qui se posent au jour le jour.
L'ennemi héréditaire du Bénévole est me "YAQUA" (nom populaire)dont les origines restent indéterminées. Le Yaqua est aussi un bipède, mais il se caractérise; lui, par l'utilisation de deux Mots : *Y'a qu'à,* ce qui explique son nom.
Le Yaqua bien abrité dans sa carapace attend ; il attend le moment ou le bénévole fera une maladrese, un oubli, pour bondir, lancer son *"Slogan"* et attendre sa proie, provoquant chez celui-ci une maladie grave "l*e découragement*". Les premiers symptômes de cette maladie redoutable sont rapidement visibles : absences répétées, aux réunions avec intérêts croissant pour son journal, sourire attendri devant un téléviseur. . . .
Les Bénévoles , décimés par le découragement, risquent de disparaitre, il n'est pas impossible que dans quelques années, on rencontre cette espèce dans les "ZOO" où, comme la plupart des malheureux animaux enfermés, ils n'arrivent plus à se reproduire.
Alors, il ne restera plus aux "YAQUA" qu'à leur lancer des cacahuètes pour tromper leur ennui, en se rappelant avec nostalgie, un passé, pas si lointain ou le Bénévole abondait et où on pouvait le traquer sans contrainte.
AVEC TOUTE LEUR AFFECTION,
LES BÉNÉVOLES ENCORE VALIDES.
*Bonne lecture *


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ​


Mince, j'ai réveillé mamyblue…


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> ​





Moi, je suis prêt , pour le "a posteriori" chef !!!
(çà va chier grave !!!!)


----------



## gKatarn (14 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


>



Je préfère mon blaster, y a moins de recul   

Et pour rester dans le sujet : aucun mais alors AUCUN réseau social, juste 2 ou 3 forums.


----------



## patlek (14 Janvier 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je préfère mon blaster, y a moins de recul




Je préfère mon gros truc a moi, qui met bien en évidence mes gros biscotos.


----------



## Panpan9219 (15 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Je préfère mon gros truc a moi, qui met bien en évidence mes gros biscotos.


Une bonne 1928 A 1  suffit


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Une bonne 1928 A 1  suffit


Pour dézinguer les serveurs groenlandais des principaux réseaux sociaux ?!
Ça m'étonnerait…  Mais bon, passons et revenons au sujet !

Alors ?!

Exception faite de gKatarn qui préférera toujours le _rosé saucisse en mode barbecue_ aux _réseaux sociaux prêt en deux minutes_, une majorité d'entre nous* a un pied dans le bouzin.

Ce qui montre combien ces réseaux sont nécessaires, inévitables et finalement utiles pour bien des choses dont l'indispensable. Maintenant, tant que le trooper n'est pas obligé de télécharger l'appli FB pour se ravitailler chez son caviste ou charcutier, on va dire qu'ils ne sont pas aussi indispensables qu'ils voudraient bien nous le faire croire, ces petits saligauds de réseaux sociaux !



*je compte un réseau d'amis FB et je me limite aux murs de ces contacts (pro et perso).
Chronophagie quotidienne estimée à la louche, un quart d'heure de veille.


----------



## Panpan9219 (16 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour dézinguer les serveurs groenlandais des principaux réseaux sociaux ?!
> Ça m'étonnerait…  Mais bon, passons et revenons au sujet !
> 
> Alors ?!
> ...


Bonjour,  J'ai fait un tour d'horizon des amis, proches, en activité ou retraite et je m'aperçois que c'est en fait devenu une drogue, voir ce que font les autres et montrer le "Moi je" les gens se cachent derrière souvent des pseudos. On se parle par machines interposées. Le côté humain n'existe plus, il suffit de voir la France rurale pour s'en rendre compte.


----------



## Panpan9219 (16 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour dézinguer les serveurs groenlandais des principaux réseaux sociaux ?!
> Ça m'étonnerait…  Mais bon, passons et revenons au sujet !
> 
> Alors ?!
> ...


Petite apartée, est ce que tu as eu l'occasion de faire parler cet engin historique ?? Moi Oui


----------



## le.tof (16 Janvier 2021)

Il est indispensable de sans passé, pour moi c'est  !


----------



## gKatarn (16 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Exception faite de gKatarn qui préférera toujours le _rosé saucisse en mode barbecue_ aux _réseaux sociaux prêt en deux minutes._



Je me permets de rectifier cette vile affirmation mensongère : je préfère le _rosé côte de boeuf en mode barbecue_. Na !
/blast aCLR


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2021)

gKatarn a dit:


> Gna gna gna…: je préfère le _rosé côte de boeuf en mode barbecue_. Na !


Sauf ton respect, cher modoblaster, ça sonnait mieux de faire rimer _réseaux sociaux_ avec _rosé saucisse_ plutôt qu'avec _rosé côte de bœuf_ !


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Sauf ton respect, cher modoblaster, ça sonnait mieux de faire rimer _réseaux sociaux_ avec _rosé saucisse_ plutôt qu'avec _rosé côte de bœuf_ !


Un trooper, ça blaste, c'est hermétique à la poésie


----------



## aCLR (16 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Un trooper, ça blaste, c'est hermétique à la poésie


Hermétique dis-tu ?!

Je pensais que ce qualificatif ne s'appliquait qu'à sa poche !


----------



## Panpan9219 (17 Janvier 2021)

Coucou, On dirais que les modérateurs se lâchent


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> Coucou, On dirais que les modérateurs se lâchent





Fort heureusement, les modérateurs n'interviennent pas toujours pour modérer. 
Quand il le font, cela se voit.
Soit, traditionnellement, ils écrivent en vert, soit le contenu d'une intervention est assez explicite pour que personne ne s'y trompe (rappel à l'ordre, avertissement, simple rappel des règles, fermeture d'un thread et différentes autres choses)...

Quand ils n'interviennent pas pour modérer, c'est à dire dans la majorité des cas, ils interviennent comme les autres posteurs.
Pour donner leur point de vue, pour plaisanter, et parfois même pour se lâcher, effectivement... 

Ce sont des êtres humains ! 





[edit] 

En parlant de modération... Nous sommes repassés en modération à posteriori !!!...  



[/edit]


----------



## patlek (18 Janvier 2021)

Human-Fly a dit:


> [edit]
> 
> En parlant de modération... Nous sommes repassés en modération à posteriori !!!...
> 
> ...




GENIAL!!!!

Whhoooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... le Mac, c' est nul.

Le mac , c' est pour les snobs... "Whhoooaaaa... chu sur Mac, moi..." VVVAAAA... péquenaud va!!!!


----------



## aCLR (18 Janvier 2021)

Avec cet_ indispensable_ commentaire, tu risques de ne pas te faire que des amis ! Hu hu hu


----------



## Panpan9219 (18 Janvier 2021)

Coucou,
Je reviens au temps de la disquette,5,1/4 ou mes nuiteux me démontaient la disquette pour voir et modifier, tellement c'était chiant.
Du jour ou j'ai mis un Mac au fur et à mesure des modèles ils sont devenus studieux et pleins d'idées.
J'en ai eu une super satisfaction quant j'ai mis un LC à disposition des présidents de la région. Certains ne connaissaient même pas leur collègues d'autres sections sportives.*Ils avaient pourtant des PC.*
Ils on pu faire un journal de liaison tellement c'était facile et convivial ils se sont même passionnés pour Xpress que l'on m'avait offert. Bref le monde Mac est autrement plus convivial que dans l'autre.
Je persiste et je signe


----------



## patlek (18 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec cet_ indispensable_ commentaire, tu risques de ne pas te faire que des amis ! Hu hu hu



Des fois que ce serait pris au premier degré...

Et si j' ajoute que Bill Gate il est trop bogosse et que j' ai un poser de lui au dessus de mon lit ; Question, est ce que çà ne sémerat pas un p'tit doute  quelque part ??? hhhmmmmm????  non????????


----------



## Panpan9219 (18 Janvier 2021)

Re coucou, peut-on m'expliquer ce que vient faire le Charli dans la rubrique, _facebouke _! !  ! 
Ce n'est pas la même bataille, pas la même guerre ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Janvier 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Des fois que ce serait pris au premier degré...


Des fois que l'idée était de coller au sujet…


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Janvier 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Pour dézinguer les serveurs groenlandais des principaux réseaux sociaux ?!
> Ça m'étonnerait…  Mais bon, passons et revenons au sujet !
> 
> Alors ?!
> ...




Un quart d'heure par jour, ça me semble raisonnable.


Personnellement, il m'est arrivé d'utiliser ces fameux réseaux sociaux au moins une a deux heures dans une journée. En particulier le Messenger de Facebook.

Par contre, durant les quinze dernières années, il m'est arrivé de rester plusieurs jours, semaines, mois sans me connecter.
Parfois même plusieurs années consécutives sans me connecter à un seul réseau social.

Sauf erreur, le seul auquel il m'arrive de me connecter "de ma propre initiative", si j'ose dire, c'est Twitter. Essentiellement à l'occasion d'actualités politiques particulièrement importantes pour moi (élections présidentielles américaines et élections européennes en particulier, parfois élections présidentielles françaises).
Je suis au final souvent assez déçu, et du coup il n'est pas rare que je laisse tomber assez vite, et pendant longtemps.

Pour le reste, dont entre autres MySpace, Facebook, Instagram, Telegram, WhatsApp, c'est sauf erreur quasi exclusivement sur l'incitation d'un tiers qu'il m'est arrivé d'utiliser ces trucs.
Famille, amis proches, et autres m'ont parfois dit que "le mieux", "le plus simple" (etc...) était de passer par tel ou tel réseau social pour communiquer.
Ces fameux réseaux, dans la plupart des cas, m'ont déçu.


Donc, en gros, pour moi, les réseaux sociaux ne correspondent pas à une sorte de besoin quotidien.
C'est au contraire un truc dont je me sers de façon ponctuelle, à l'occasion d'un événement particulier. Actualité politique pour Twitter et occasions personnelles (joyeuses ou pas du tout) pour le reste.


Du coup, je "résiste" et ai plus d'une fois envisagé de clôturer tous mes comptes sur les réseaux sociaux.
D'un autre côté, la pression de proches ou parfois aussi de certains contextes fait qu'il m'est difficile de renoncer une fois pour toutes aux réseaux sociaux, bien que n'ayant pas de goût particulier pour le truc.
En septembre dernier, j'ai vu pour la dernière fois un proche hospitalisé, mon oncle, via une visio-conférence familiale avec le Messenger de Facebook. Protocole COVID-19 oblige...
Le lendemain, lorsque j'ai pu voir mon oncle "en mode présentiel" à l'hôpital, il était mort 30 minutes avant mon arrivée.
Je ne pourrais donc pas dire qu'en ce triste contexte les réseaux sociaux ne m'auront servi à rien...


D'une façon générale, l'actualité COVID-19 complique bien des choses, s'agissant entre autres de rencontrer physiquement les gens.
Je comprends pour ainsi dire mieux que personne que les moyens de communication à distances en général soient en pleine forme.
Ce qui vaut pour Amazon vaut aussi pour ces fameux réseaux sociaux.

Non que je m'en réjouisse, mais c'est ainsi...


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Janvier 2021)

Pour ma part, il y a deux ans, sur FB, j'ai retrouvé ma petite sœur que je n'avais pas vue depuis presque 40 ans...
Et j'ai découvert quelqu'un de bien !


----------



## Panpan9219 (19 Janvier 2021)

Coucou,  Bon je veux bien admettre le bien fondé de certaines situations, mais à doses* homéopathique.* Dans mes fréquentations annexes, (radiesthésie et Reiki) je vois la dépendance à tous les coins de rue. je me suis amusé à compter lors de courses alimentaires, le nombre de portables dans les poches ou à la main ? Les fabricants on encores beaux jours devant eux..  et attendez la 5 G alors là on va rigoler.


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Janvier 2021)

Facebook : des millions de numéros de téléphone revendus sur Telegram


----------

